# My nephew James Baxter-Gilbert on Australian stingless bees



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2018)

My nephew, James Baxter-Gilbert, is actually a herpetologist as is his wife, Julia Riley. They both obtained their undergraduate degrees in Canada and then traveled to Australia for additional studies where they both earned their Ph.D. degrees.

During that time, he worked at the Taronga Zoo in Sydney.

This is a video of an Australian program where James talks about Australian stingless bees in the zoo, starting at about the 2.00 minute mark:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2018)

And here is James' wife, Julia Riley, with her research. She is also a herpetologist. 

She comes into this video at about the 0.50 mark.


----------

